# Singleton-Pattern für (Hibernate)DAO?



## janw (30. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade am Überlegen, ob ich in meinem Fall das Singleton-Muster anwenden sollte.
Zugriff von einer Stateless Session Bean SLSB auf ein Hibernate-DAO.
Meine Überlegung: Ein HibernateDAO führt ja auch nur zustandsunabhängige Methoden aus, wie findById(Long id) oder findByName(String name), daher bräuchte ich eigentlich keine Instanzen.
Andererseits: Dies SLSB wird u.a. von einer Web-Applikation angesprochen. Wenn mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig agieren, kann die eine existierende HibernateDAO-Instanz immer nur einen Aufruf zur Zeit abarbeiten, und so eine DB-Abfrage kann ja doch schon einige hundert Millisekunden dauern.
Daher bin ich etwas unschlüssig, wie ich dies am besten designe.
Eine Alternative wäre noch, ein Singleton-Pattern mit einem Zähler, so Richtung ObjectPool?!

Für Tipps dankbar
Jan


----------



## janw (31. August 2006)

janw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zugriff von einer Stateless Session Bean SLSB auf ein Hibernate-DAO.
> ...
> Andererseits: Wenn mehrere Benutzer gleichzeitig agieren, kann die eine existierende HibernateDAO-Instanz immer nur einen Aufruf zur Zeit abarbeiten, ...



nee, doch nicht. jede SLSB ist ja eine eigene Instanz und läuft in ihrem eigenen Thread, daher ist das dann doch kein Problem...glaube ich


----------

